# Toilet off by one inch...



## Robert (Dec 1, 2016)

Doing a survey of an existing commercial bathroom and the centerline of the toilet is 19" away from the sidewall. In CA we need 17"-18". Instead of moving the toilet, can we furr the grab bar out an extra inch? Would we have to do the same for the TP holder?


----------



## steveray (Dec 2, 2016)

Furr the whole wall...


----------



## Rick18071 (Dec 2, 2016)

_I agree with the above.
I always puzzled me why the measurement it to the wall rather than the grab bar. It seems it wouldn't hurt to give someone some extra room.
_


----------



## mark handler (Dec 2, 2016)

Rick18071 said:


> _I agree with the above.
> I always puzzled me why the measurement it to the wall rather than the grab bar. It seems it wouldn't hurt to give someone some extra room._


Many use the wall to lean against that moves them "off a bit" from the target.
As steveray Said "Furr-out the wall"


----------



## ADAguy (Dec 2, 2016)

Agreed.


----------



## linnrg (Dec 2, 2016)

was out holiday shopping at the local big box store and seen a lot of people who could use that extra inch - and I am sure they would never fall into the space between the toilet and the wall


----------



## conarb (Dec 2, 2016)

linnrg said:


> was out holiday shopping at the local big box store and seen a lot of people who could use that extra inch - and I am sure they would never fall into the space between the toilet and the wall


You're right there, we should start taxing people by weight rather than income.  I was in a Costco the other day and a guy in one of those motorized shopping carts was trying to maneuver his "train" into the handicapped stall, he wasn't have much success banging into the toilet partitions.


----------



## Robert (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. It sounds like the wall position is just as important as the grab bar position.


----------

